# Do you have to be Qualified ??? RESERVE



## krimynal (14 Mar 2014)

Simple question ( hope the answer is also simple ).

Do you have to be trade qualified IN THE RESERVE , if you want to go on and make a class like MSVS Driver or something else like that ???

Basically I was planning on being in the reserve for at least 3 years ( as long as my degree would take ) unfortunately , I had to change my plans on a dime , so I already told my chain of commands the fact that I would be applying for a transfer to the Reg force as soon as I could.  Right now I have 4 weekends to do until my BMQ is done.  

Technically I was suppose to go this summer on my SQ and my Trade qualification course ( artillery ) but I want to switch to reg forces as an Infantry soldier ( my Trade Qualification wouldn't really matter up to that point ).  

The person in charge of the operation at my unit , told me that after this summer I could come and see him , he would make me do the driver class + my English test ( I'm in a French unit in Quebec ).  

So I was wondering if I really had to wait after I was trade qualified to do that ? Or could I ask them for the class + English test as soon as my BMQ is done ??

Thanks !


----------



## MikeL (14 Mar 2014)

Being DP1 qualified is not required to go on a Driver Wheel course; I'm sure if you asked your Chain of Command, they would have told you that. How ever given your situation, the unit may or may not nominate you for the course.

Your CT/OT can take awhile(over a year), so what are you planning on doing? Staying in PAT Platoon until the CT is complete and avoid BMQ-Land and DP1? The unit may not like that and release you.


Did you always plan on going Infantry in the Reg Force? If so, why didn't you go Infantry in the Reserves? Are you considering transferring to a Reserve Infantry unit? Or just want to stick with the Artillery unit until you get(if you get it) a Reg Force job offer.


----------



## krimynal (14 Mar 2014)

No I didn't always plan on infantry , that's why I didn't join an Infantry unit on the first place. 

my OT/CT will take over a year I know that , that's why the person at the operation told me during my time waiting , he would find me some full time job in the army as a Class B , while I wait for the transfer to be done.

and yes I do plan on sticking at the artillery unit until I hopefully get a job offer in the reg forces !


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Mar 2014)

I would not make life plans around a Class B position that you don't have yet.  Class Bs are being hacked and slashed and there is a new FY coming that will see more $ cut from the CAF.


----------



## krimynal (14 Mar 2014)

yeah I guess that guy got my hopes really high ..... better figure out something else for the next year or so !


----------



## brihard (14 Mar 2014)

So you aren't trade qualified, won't be in the fall, yet you think you're going to be offered a Class B? You're either very poorly informed, misunderstanding, or are full of BS. Class Bs are in short supply. I can hardly imaginif a unit these days giving one to a soldier who fails to commit to getting trade qualified. When I was working ops I never would have.


----------



## krimynal (14 Mar 2014)

I was asking if I NEEDED TO BE , I will be trade qualified by the end of august , I was simply wondering if there was a possibility to do it , without being trade qualified.  

don't really like the fact to be call full of BS but whatever.  Like I said , I will be doing my SQ + Trade qualification this summer , the question I was asking is : WAS IT POSSIBLE to have a class B without being trade qualified.  Like people already said , no it's not possible.

Thanks for the input


----------

